# If Reptiles got banned..?



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok this is just a bit of role play and out of curiousity.

Say if reptiles got banned and you were no longer allowed to keep them or breed them. Im pretty sure many people would go underground.

Would you happily hand over your pets? Keep them and not tell anyone? Would you keep breeding and sell them private?

This is out of interest, keeping reptiles hasn't been banned and no one will get in trouble :2thumb: Just thought it might be an interesting discussion.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes, I'd keep them and not tell anyone.


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

keep them and not tell anyone


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Same for me...keep them and not tell anyone : victory:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i would just move to a different country were u could keep them


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd keep them also....: victory:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

I would turn them into snakeskin boots and retire to Guatamala......


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Grond said:


> I would turn them into snakeskin boots and retire to Guatamala......


 
:lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I need more information.

If I turn my reptiles over, what will happen to them? Are they all GUARANTEED to be housed in a zoo or public display or similar, regardless of species? Or is it likely that many if not most of the common species will be euthanised?

If my animals were going to be euthanised I'd be arranging to move somewhere where they aren't banned.

If my animals were going to be safe then I would have to turn them in - seeing as I'm not a vet and couldn't treat my animals if they became ill. I'm not going to condemn my pets to suffer just because I don't dare let anyone know I have them.

But it'd kill me to do it, and I'd probably be looking to move elsewhere anyway.


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> I need more information.
> 
> If I turn my reptiles over, what will happen to them? Are they all GUARANTEED to be housed in a zoo or public display or similar, regardless of species? Or is it likely that many if not most of the common species will be euthanised?
> 
> ...


 
Some interesting points, I'd like to see some sort of project where you can't buy anymore but those you do have you can keep until they die of old age but you cannot breed. Therefore you keep your pets, they get vets attention and I think that would be fair.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

dragon ranch said:


> Some interesting points, I'd like to see some sort of project where you can't buy anymore but those you do have you can keep until they die of old age but you cannot breed. Therefore you keep your pets, they get vets attention and I think that would be fair.


Do you mean if it had to happen, or you'd like to see this anyway? :gasp:


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Dont be daft, lol. :whip: I mean't if it was to happen.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

dragon ranch said:


> I mean't if it was to happen.


Glad to hear it! :2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If I could keep my current pets and just couldn't buy or breed any more, how would "the authorities" know that I haven't had XYZ for years?

I certainly wouldn't breed to sell - but I'd be extremely disappointed if I couldn't breed the BluEL royal that we want...


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> If I could keep my current pets and just couldn't buy or breed any more, how would "the authorities" know that I haven't had XYZ for years?
> 
> I certainly wouldn't breed to sell - but I'd be extremely disappointed if I couldn't breed the BluEL royal that we want...


Maybe they could have a system like in Aus where everything has to be registered, so only registered reptiles get vet treatment etc?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I would definitely move country, but first I would keep it secret, no way would I give any of my pets up, unless it would be unnecessarily cruel to do so, luckily reps don't need walking. Can you get zoo liscences and not be open to the public...?


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

You would find me on the street corner selling them out of a suitcase with a mate watching out for the old bill! Del Boy style!!


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

NINJATURTLETOM said:


> You would find me on the street corner selling them out of a suitcase with a mate watching out for the old bill! Del Boy style!!


Copper "Is that a Snake in your pocket......"


----------



## callum gohrisch (Jan 8, 2009)

keep them nd be a reptile dealer lol :gasp:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

callum gohrisch said:


> keep them nd be a reptile dealer lol :gasp:


Can I have 4oz of Corns please?


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

If they got banned I would not keep them, I love keeping my reptiles but if I could not take them to the vet if need be or buy the right equipment for them or food then I dont think it would be fair or in the animals best interest if I kept them.
Thank god its just a hypothetical question and they wont ever be banned


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

i'd protest 24/7


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

dragon ranch said:


> Copper "Is that a Snake in your pocket......"


No Officer im just happy to see you :whistling2:


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

NINJATURTLETOM said:


> No Officer im just happy to see you :whistling2:


Whoot someone got it :flrt:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

No i would not hand over my pets willy nilly but if reptiles were banned it would be hard if you were keeping a lizard that required live food because that would be complicated to source and might give you away.

Snakes could be fed on mice/rats that are bred for purpose without people knowing.

Marina


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Can I have 4oz of Corns please?


we would turn up at his door step looking desperate sayd come on man hurry up i need my fix lol


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

dragon ranch said:


> Ok this is just a bit of role play and out of curiousity.
> 
> Say if reptiles got banned and you were no longer allowed to keep them or breed them. Im pretty sure many people would go underground.
> 
> ...


I'd pack them off to Jeffery West and have them make me a pair of boots. Or barbeque them I'm not sure. It won't ever happen anyways so I won't worry too much.


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

right i would keep all my reptiles and kidnap an exotic vet...and then all your that have your secrets can come to my house to sort your poorly reps out!! 

:notworthy::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 70ridgeway (Mar 3, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> I need more information.
> 
> If I turn my reptiles over, what will happen to them? Are they all GUARANTEED to be housed in a zoo or public display or similar, regardless of species? Or is it likely that many if not most of the common species will be euthanised?
> 
> ...


 

i totaly agree


----------



## bluejon91 (Sep 1, 2009)

hire a ninja who can assisnate anyone who says keeping reptiles is a bad idea :lol2:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> No i would not hand over my pets willy nilly but if reptiles were banned it would be hard if you were keeping a lizard that required live food because that would be complicated to source and might give you away.
> 
> Snakes could be fed on mice/rats that are bred for purpose without people knowing.
> 
> Marina


You could breed your own roaches


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

fuzzielady said:


> You could breed your own roaches


Or mealies/crickets/locusts!


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

bluejon91 said:


> hire a ninja who can assisnate anyone who says keeping reptiles is a bad idea :lol2:


Im the man for the job!!


----------



## mk predator (Oct 2, 2009)

haha i would keep mine =D if our reptiles got sick we still have these forums to talk about things we would just have to make sure any info about where we live was kept completely secret could also get some reptile vets to join this site or even learn ourselves how to be a reptile vet  and help each other out when they got sick =]
keep colonys of roaches or whatever you like =] 
and protest like hell coz if you can keep dangerous dogs then why not reptiles they dont even do harm 
although this might become an actual problem in a few years with the eco sytem and all that wanting to save energy i mean i've only got 2 beardies but got to have 2 lights and a heat mat for them so you can see how friendly they is to the environment (cries) lets just hope nothing happens till we is all long gone =D


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

mk predator said:


> even learn ourselves how to be a reptile vet


How would you learn to be a reptile vet? 

Keeping of reptiles is banned, so there would be no need for vet care for reptiles, therefore vet schools in the UK aren't likely to run the (half a day or so) part of the vet course that teaches about reptiles.

Suppose I could go back to the 'States and get a veterinary degree there, and focus on reptiles.... but if I did that, I'm afraid I'd just move, with all my pets. I'd be more likely to go to Europe, though.


----------



## Corn Boy (May 7, 2009)

i would keep them, possibly breed to sell! black market trading makes loads of money!!


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> How would you learn to be a reptile vet?
> 
> Keeping of reptiles is banned, so there would be no need for vet care for reptiles, therefore vet schools in the UK aren't likely to run the (half a day or so) part of the vet course that teaches about reptiles.


I'm sure they would still run post-grad courses for Zoo/Exotic vet qualifications to cater for all those reptiles in zoos - which would probably need them due to the influx of reptiles being handed in from ex-pet owners


----------

